# Pain Meds?



## blue111 (Jul 29, 2011)

An ER doctor gave me Bentyl but I have bad side effects when I take it. Is there any other stomach pain medications I can try with less or no side effects?I am also on Dexilant. Does anyone have good experiences using it?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Bentyl is an anti-spasmodic.. not a pain medication per se. You will find that after using it for awhile... those side effects should wane off. Dr's are VERY reluctant to give us pain medication (ie: narcotics) because of something called "Narcotic Bowel Syndrome".Here is a great article that explains why narcotics are no good for IBS'ers.. and others with functional GI disorders:http://www.iffgd.org/site/gi-disorders/other/nbsDexilant is for GERD.Here is some info:http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0000496/


----------



## blue111 (Jul 29, 2011)

How many doses of Bently does it take for the patient not to have any side effects? Does Hyoscyamine have less side effects?Has anyone has any experiences using peppermint oil? My stomach pain is chronic.Thanks


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> How many doses of Bently does it take for the patient not to have any side effects?


No way to know that... as everyone is different. Give it at least a couple weeks. Also are you taking it 20-30 minutes before eating? That can help with pain after meals.Peppermint caps are ok unless one had GERD or suffers from heartburn... then unfortunately the peppermint can aggravate those.I also had chronic SEVERE pain and I used the IBS 100 Audioprogram of Hypnotherapy to manage it. See our CBT/Hypnotherapy for more info.


----------



## blue111 (Jul 29, 2011)

BQ said:


> No way to know that... as everyone is different. Give it at least a couple weeks. Also are you taking it 20-30 minutes before eating? That can help with pain after meals.Peppermint caps are ok unless one had GERD or suffers from heartburn... then unfortunately the peppermint can aggravate those.I also had chronic SEVERE pain and I used the IBS 100 Audioprogram of Hypnotherapy to manage it. See our CBT/Hypnotherapy for more info.


I don't remember when I took Bentyl. Some of the side effects I got were lightheaded, dizzy, and blurred vision.


----------

